
Signalling System 7 - shpx
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signalling_System_No._7
======
shpx
Signalling System No. 7 (SS7) is a set of telephony signaling protocols
developed in 1975, which is used to set up and tear down most of the world's
public switched telephone network (PSTN) telephone calls.

Previous discussion about network vulnerability [0]

Two congressmen submitted a letter to Home Land Security about the security of
SS7 today [1][2].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8769239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8769239)

[1]
[https://www.wyden.senate.gov/download/?id=318B4F92-8721-4D6E...](https://www.wyden.senate.gov/download/?id=318B4F92-8721-4D6E-BE26-CE567A5311F5&download=1)

[2] [https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/15/ss7-congress-dhs-wyden-
lie...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/15/ss7-congress-dhs-wyden-lieu/)

